# My Peptide Stack Frag / IPA / MOD GRF 1-29



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

OK for the past 10 days I have been dosing @ 80/100mcg Ipamorelin + Mod GRF 1-29. (Cheers PSCARB)

I am cruising on 250 Test E 1ml EW also

1st dose AM 30 minutes before gym. (7am)
2nd between 12pm and 3pm
3rd just before bed

AM and lunch time doses are taken in a fasted state as I weight train on empty stomach in the morning. I have a protein shake after & another before lunchtime.

The past 10 days i have felt brilliant and full of energy, i am following a CKD diet (Keto) and 80% of my cals come in at dinner time so near enough Keto with IF.
I did however have headaches at first which subsided after 4/5 days and my dreams are mental from the 1st night.

Now I have just ordered HGH Fragment & gonna add this to my stack...

I have noticed conflicting dosing protocols and believe Frag works wondered while in fasted state, now i was considering either the option of

500mcg along with AM IPA/GR129 dose and fast up untill lunchtime.

or

250mcg AM & Lunctime (12-3pm) 250mcg along with protien only during this time?

Any heads up would be appreciated


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

@pscarb is the expert for all things peptide but I think I have seen him say that 500mcg Frag is the minimum and the longer you are fasted the better so take 500mcg in the AM and fast as long as possible.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

warsteiner said:


> @pscarb is the expert for all things peptide but I think I have seen him say that 500mcg Frag is the minimum and the longer you are fasted the better so take 500mcg in the AM and fast as long as possible.


That's right. I've found anything under 500mcg not to be effective


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

laup said:


> OK for the past 10 days I have been dosing @ 80/100mcg Ipamorelin + Mod GRF 1-29. (Cheers PSCARB)
> 
> I am cruising on 250 Test E 1ml EW also
> 
> ...


I'd take frag upon waking then get your cardio done. That was most effective for me


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> I'd take frag upon waking then get your cardio done. That was most effective for me


500mcg 1 ED AM shot only?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have to understand that Frag will release FFA's from the fat cells and these needs to be used or they will be restored back into fat cells........if you are fasted then there is no insulin around to stop the body from using fat for energy (insulin switching the energy path from Fat to glucose) follow the injection with some steady state cardio (treadmill, X Trainer) at a low intensity and the body will again burn the FFA's.....


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> you have to understand that Frag will release FFA's from the fat cells and these needs to be used or they will be restored back into fat cells........if you are fasted then there is no insulin around to stop the body from using fat for energy (insulin switching the energy path from Fat to glucose) follow the injection with some steady state cardio (treadmill, X Trainer) at a low intensity and the body will again burn the FFA's.....


How many times have you typed that this week?? Haha


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> How many times have you typed that this week?? Haha


its his websites fault


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laup said:


> its his websites fault


why what does it say on my website?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> why what does it say on my website?


nothing wrong my man just puts you out there as the go to guy ya know


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you have to understand that Frag will release FFA's from the fat cells and these needs to be used or they will be restored back into fat cells........if you are fasted then there is no insulin around to stop the body from using fat for energy (insulin switching the energy path from Fat to glucose) follow the injection with some steady state cardio (treadmill, X Trainer) at a low intensity and the body will again burn the FFA's.....


It was my understanding with no insulin present FFA cannot be shuttled back into fat cells once released? so those that are oxidized will then be either breathed out or pissed out?

Cardio is a no no for me atm so i do 90 mins weight training AM and most of the week again @ PM doubling up body parts.

Playing with the idea of chucking in 50mcg T3 and 100mcg T4 for a month also, depending on what kitchen draw has to offer


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If you can't do cardio in the AM then it might be best to forget the Frag idea and just go with 50mcg T3. Frag isn't cheap if you are using 500mcg per day so you want to make the most of it.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Weights will raise metabolism & burn fat over an extended period of time?.... than the set amount you are doing steady state?

Correct me if im wrong but i was under the impression that fat burning is sky high weight training as when u do HIIT and metabolism/fat burning is raised for hours after..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laup said:


> nothing wrong my man just puts you out there as the go to guy ya know


ah ok buddy sorry thought i had wrote something different...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laup said:


> It was my understanding with no insulin present FFA cannot be shuttled back into fat cells once released? so those that are oxidized will then be either breathed out or pissed out?
> 
> Cardio is a no no for me atm so i do 90 mins weight training AM and most of the week again @ PM doubling up body parts.
> 
> Playing with the idea of chucking in 50mcg T3 and 100mcg T4 for a month also, depending on what kitchen draw has to offer


no you are incorrect FFA's that are not oxidised are restored they don't just magically disappear if they did then all you need to do to get lean is to drink caffeine or MCT (both release FFA's) and you would be leaner.....they have to be used or they are restored.....

Why can't you do cardio?



laup said:


> Weights will raise metabolism & burn fat over an extended period of time?.... than the set amount you are doing steady state?
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but i was under the impression that fat burning is sky high weight training as when u do HIIT and metabolism/fat burning is raised for hours after..


you are refereeing to the EPOC effect and you are correct you will use more calories post training/HIIT than steady state but overall there will be no difference in energy output compared to steady state of the same duration (studies have shown when you look at the results over a 24hr period there in minuscule difference in energy used)

Plus when you train and/or do HIIT you switch the body to using glucose for energy over fat..........

you have to look at the effects on the body over at least a 24hr period not the acute response to any exercise/nutritional approach or hormone release..........

now i am in no way saying that neither work as they both do work its just one is not superior to the other


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no you are incorrect FFA's that are not oxidised are restored they don't just magically disappear if they did then all you need to do to get lean is to drink caffeine or MCT (both release FFA's) and you would be leaner.....they have to be used or they are restored.....
> 
> Why can't you do cardio?
> 
> ...


I have an artificial leg on my right side and am awaiting plastic surgery on it, repetitive movements causes pis-toning within the socket and end up with no end of issues need 18k for a half decent leg 

However I will try 1 shot 500mcg AM and try out using x trainer for an hour and see how i get on


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah gotcha.......the optimal way to use frag is as i have detailed but it would not be wasted if you took it fasted then trained, its just not the optimal method....

remember there is more than one way to do things and if the results are forthcoming then that way cannot be wrong.....


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers my man I got a couple months worth, so ill give it a whirl, see if I bring out that xmas tree for Christmas


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

laup said:


> I have an artificial leg on my right side and am awaiting plastic surgery on it, repetitive movements causes pis-toning within the socket and end up with no end of issues need 18k for a half decent leg
> 
> However I will try 1 shot 500mcg AM and try out using x trainer for an hour and see how i get on


Well nobody expected that answer!!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> Well nobody expected that answer!!


Haha well i need to improve on this.... obviously 2nd from right


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

laup said:


> Haha well i need to improve on this.... obviously 2nd from right


Looking good man. Keep it up



laup said:


> Haha well i need to improve on this.... obviously 2nd from right


Looking good man. Keep it up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laup said:


> I have an artificial leg on my right side and am awaiting plastic surgery on it, repetitive movements causes pis-toning within the socket and end up with no end of issues need 18k for a half decent leg
> 
> However I will try 1 shot 500mcg AM and try out using x trainer for an hour and see how i get on


Ah gotcha.......the optimal way to use frag is as i have detailed but it would not be wasted if you took it fasted then trained, its just not the optimal method....

remember there is more than one way to do things and if the results are forthcoming then that way cannot be wrong.....

the picture is good mate seriously impressed......


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

laup said:


> Weights will raise metabolism & burn fat over an extended period of time?.... than the set amount you are doing steady state?
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but i was under the impression that fat burning is sky high weight training as when u do HIIT and metabolism/fat burning is raised for hours after..


did u win..I know its only one shot but u looked leaner and better than the rest ...been contemplating peptides for a while just haven't finished reading up on them all yet


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

testosquirrel said:


> did u win..I know its only one shot but u looked leaner and better than the rest ...been contemplating peptides for a while just haven't finished reading up on them all yet


Nah unfortunately I come last, 3 judges couldn't mark me on symmetry so didn't mark me at all, 2 of the other judges and the sponsor had me in at 3rd if not 2nd,

I only did it for a laugh anyhow, cause everyone was doing my head in about it, would've been nice to go to Britain finals though, as the top 3 from there got an invite.

Anyhow peptides.

2 weeks in on IPA + Mod GRF x 3 a day and im feeling the bollox  .. sleep is unbelievably awesome.

3 days on HGH Frag, first full dose (500mcg) of Fragment added this morning. weight (water) has shot up 5/6 kg strength hasn't yet though.

Diet hasn't been spot on past week, but from today I will be fasting from 9pm up until next day 1/2pm with training @ 7am. I will be following Cyclical Keto Diet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you came last....no fukcing way........the judges where blind then mate and i can say that because i am a qualified judge.....


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you came last....no fukcing way........the judges where blind then mate and i can say that because i am a qualified judge.....


hopefully ill have u judging me sometime next year then


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> you came last....no fukcing way........the judges where blind then mate and i can say that because i am a qualified judge.....


Glad a judge said that. I thinks that's a bullshit call. At least mark symmetry on upper body


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

laup said:


> Nah unfortunately I come last, 3 judges couldn't mark me on symmetry so didn't mark me at all, 2 of the other judges and the sponsor had me in at 3rd if not 2nd,
> 
> I only did it for a laugh anyhow, cause everyone was doing my head in about it, would've been nice to go to Britain finals though, as the top 3 from there got an invite.
> 
> ...


mate that is ridiculous. ..symmetry aside (and not being able to judge that is pathetic) u was better conditioned leaner harder looking...the one guy just standing there doesnt evem look like he lifts ..glad ur not disheartened and realize its a bullshit technicality and the othrrs got the chance to give u proper advice and insight to ur true placing.

As for peptites would you advice your stack and dose from first timer ..ive been considering it for a while...seems appealing and makes sense as a nxt step


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my 1st time squirrel,
A certain UK site offers a combo package of IPA and Mod at a reasonable price so it's GTG. However frag is quite expensive, yet to see if its worth the money 

1st day i started with half dose IPA then full dose next day, (asses any side effects)
3rd day i added half dose of MOD along with IPA next day both full doses.
Day after hit it 3x a day full doses of each (100mcg) Morn PM and Before bed.

I had a slight headache for around 4days and had the rushing feeling but that subsided and dont have them anymore..

2 ish' weeks in i have added Frag 500mcg to my morning stack.

Paul out of curiosity would it be wise to drop pep-tides 2 weeks before show?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

laup said:


> This is my 1st time squirrel,
> 
> A certain UK site offers a combo package of IPA and Mod at a reasonable price so it's GTG. However frag is quite expensive, yet to see if its worth the money
> 
> ...


Just so you know you can name pep sites!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahh ok  research to your hearts content...

http://www.peptidesuk.com/Combo-Packages/Ipamorelin-Mod-GRF-10mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laup said:


> This is my 1st time squirrel,
> A certain UK site offers a combo package of IPA and Mod at a reasonable price so it's GTG. However frag is quite expensive, yet to see if its worth the money
> 
> 1st day i started with half dose IPA then full dose next day, (asses any side effects)
> ...


yes mate it would as peptides release natural GH and this like external GH will hold some water, you will look dryer without it


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Bumped Frag up to 500mg x 2 this week.

1 x 500mcg am pre workout.. wait 3 hours, i am then have a couple of protein shakes in between.

1 x 500mcg lunchtime pre workout again then finishing off body part at another gym and possibly having sauna/15 mins x trainer.

These are taken at same time in same needle as IPA and mod.

Now I can tell u just this week seems the fat has just only come off my arse 

I have been reading about on other forums some people say dont take the frag at the same time as IPA or any GHRH? as it can blunt.?

Would u clear this up Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how have they said it blunts the release of GH that comes from the GHRP/GHRH?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Id been scouring the net some have said do not take frag along with ipam or ghrp2/6, but its ok with cjc1295, mod etc.?

Obviously there is conflicting stuff in regards eating times etc.

Wondered if you could clear it up, or if need be I'd structure my jab times differently.

I currently do.

500/100/100 frag/ipa/mod AM and lunch in same needle

and 100/100 ipa/mod pre bed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no issue with taking it with a GHRP peptide at all, some might believe they need to stagger the Frag because it is the fat burning amino of GH but it will not blunt the GH release from peptides.....


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Diet has been pretty s**t this week, junk food and chocolate every night...

however i have managed to train twice a day.

now.. For the first time ever i have broke 90kg on the scales but i appear to be alot slimmer than the previous week.

my personaly assumption is doing 2x frag 500mcg a day has basically allowed me to get results without allowing any fat gain.

so it could be an expensive winner for the lazy asses  that cant get diet in check.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

laup said:


> Diet has been pretty s**t this week, junk food and chocolate every night...
> 
> however i have managed to train twice a day.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're progressing. Hopefully the diet will fall back into place


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I have just discovered the vario x trainer at another gym & this is a life saver.
So i am currently bashing in 20 mins x training now, every afternoon.

I have switched from 500mg frag x2 a day -> 1mg frag before afternoon weight and cardio session.

Is this more beneficial @Pscarb?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking at that photo mate last is honestly shocking! You were leaner, dryer, and fuller than anything on that stage, well done on the package you put on stage you should be proud of yourself


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

cheers mate, hopefully i will surpass this by quite a margin come my next show, if everything goes to plan saxon classic will be the first this year, 79 days to go


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

laup said:


> cheers mate, hopefully i will surpass this by quite a margin come my next show, if everything goes to plan saxon classic will be the first this year, 79 days to go


 Good luck..hope there's no bs technicalities stopping u from being placed fairly


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

testosquirrel said:


> Good luck..hope there's no bs technicalities stopping u from being placed fairly


 I will be doing show with disabled/adaptive class only now, as i proved having physical disabilty, u will have no place in nomal body building


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

laup said:


> I will be doing show with disabled/adaptive class only now, as i proved having physical disabilty, u will have no place in nomal body building


 Good luck...tho I don't agree with not having no place in normal body building. .but at the same time, because your at a high level and have great condition, hopefully you encourage others in similar situations to compete and show that the standard is high and compares to 'normal' bodybuilding. Good luck and don't forget to do a journal


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

cheers fella.

i do have a journal going with a few vids on, i have nothing to add atm


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

laup said:


> Haha well i need to improve on this.... obviously 2nd from right
> 
> View attachment 115520


 Fcuking hell mate, you look the best on stage. Is that guy in the middle about to take a shat?

Seriously though mate, you're in great shape. Well done. Last is fcking ridiculous though.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

@Pscarb I have a show coming up v soon, I've seen conflicting issues regarding when to drop GH and Peptides etc.

I know you have said 2 weeks, is that a fail safe time frame?

Some have said 3 days other 3 weeks,1week, 2 weeks bit all over the place lol

I'm currently only doing Fragment as of the moment 1000mg over 3x a day, I am holding a bit of water sub q.

Could you confirm put this completely to bed whether i need to drop this coming sunday (2 weeks out)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laup said:


> @Pscarb I have a show coming up v soon, I've seen conflicting issues regarding when to drop GH and Peptides etc.
> 
> I know you have said 2 weeks, is that a fail safe time frame?
> 
> ...


 2 weeks is a failsafe because people hold water differently so better to be safe than sorry, if i know someone better than you can move that to 7-10 days but essentially at 2 weeks out the job should be done so you wont gain much from keeping it in but you will be dryer if you drop it.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok Cheers my man


----------

